

AOL Might Just Have Invented Email’s Next UI Paradigm - jsanroman
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671036/aol-might-just-have-invented-emails-next-ui-paradigm

======
timkly
Aggregation networks that focus on a individual users experience across
mutliple channels rather then a single channel will be the driving force for
the next wave of big startups IMO (and providing they can get the data
cleanly).

ALTO confirms this, Its not just a new paradigm for email UX but communication
UX. HootSuite and others have attempted similar by focusing on a few networks
or channels and they have shown that people want a service where then can
manage their online profile and communication from a single system. Attach
email and file management capabilities and its a one stop shop.

btw: I would also add this is where Google has failed to capitalise in the
marketplace. Users don't want another social network, The want control of
everything from a single point.

~~~
spuiszis
Strongly agree - there will be a wave of consolidation coming soon

------
jsanroman
Is this one of Paul Graham's Frighteningly ambitious startup ideas in the
making? <http://paulgraham.com/ambitious.html>

Is AOL's current position that of an incumbent or a disruptor?

------
zmonkeyz
First MySpace and now AOL. There's some great design where you least expect
it. :)

